# Has anyone bought from TNT Aquatica?



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Has anyone bought from this online store located in Edmonton, Alberta?

http://www.tntaquatica.com/

They have some stuff that I want, but I would like to know a little more about them before I place my order. They have a store on AquaBid, but their last customer feedback is dated July 30, 2009.

Please share your experience with them.

Thanks.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

WTF is their fish biting on a fire cracker???? It's gonna go off on it in a minute


----------

